# How do you ensure that the rebar in the footer gets bonded?



## jar546 (Dec 3, 2013)

Are there provisions in place for an electrical inspection of the rebar prior to pouring the footers?

Does this not happen because the electrical inspector is there after the fact when it is too late?

What do you do to ensure that 250.50 is complied with?


----------



## Darren Emery (Dec 3, 2013)

We inspect, locate, and mark on plans or permit card where the CEE rebar is located at time of footing inspection.  98/100 around here, the rebar is turned up into a wall or mechancial room, and we verify the clamp at time of service inspection.  By no means a fool-proof system - ever so often the rebar gets cut off (framer) or turned back into the slab (flat work crew)

Would be very interested to hear how others do it, as we have been working to solve this problem for a number of years.


----------



## Darren Emery (Dec 3, 2013)

BTW - we are all combination inspectors.  No electrical inspector vs. structural inspector issue for us to deal with.


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 3, 2013)

It is part of the footer inspection here. They paint the stripe on the wall so it doesn't get poured solid with the other grouted cells.

http://gfretwell.com/electrical/ufer.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Required to be there and part of the footing inspection here..........


----------



## Dennis (Dec 3, 2013)

Around here many of the inspectors are certified in both areas and will inspect the concrete encased electrode when they do the footer inspection.  Some areas want to see it while others don't care.  Since our area does not require a concrete encased electrode many inspectors just accept that you did it correctly.  I always have it done before they inspect the footer and I hear some inspectors say to take a pic of it.


----------



## rnapier (Dec 3, 2013)

In NJ it is the responsibility of the Building Inspector to check with the footing inspection.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 3, 2013)

We require that an engineer do the footing inspection by local ordinance. The engineer must look at the UFER connection and mark the location at the footing inspection. He/she must also witness the concrete placement because we have extremely expansive soil. We also check location at projection inspection.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Good to hear from you Daddy-O-...... :smile:


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 4, 2013)

There is specific CEE inspection on our permits and done by the EI here in Fl for new structures and many additions.


----------



## ICE (Dec 4, 2013)

We are not specialty inspectors.  So we don't do special inspections.  Especially for uffers.  The regular inspectors (I don't know how the other guys do it but I eat prunes) look for it during a footing inspection.


----------



## David Henderson (Dec 6, 2013)

Required here. Ufer done at footing inspection.


----------



## north star (Dec 6, 2013)

~ ~ ~ ~

Not required here unless on a commercial project and the RDP

specified it in their plans......Even then , it is a crap shoot for

actual installation and moreso for a "correct" installation.

*~ ~ ~ ~*


----------



## ICE (Dec 6, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ ~Not required here unless on a commercial project and the RDP
> 
> specified it in their plans......Even then , it is a crap shoot for
> 
> ...


What do you have for an electrical code?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 6, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> What do you have for an electrical code?


I second that inquiry Sir


----------



## north star (Dec 7, 2013)

*~ ~ ~ ~*

The `08 NEC is what was adopted, but not too much

enforced.........The "powers that be" [ political & some

contractors ] aren't much on compliance,  unless it

is convenient or profitable for them.



*~ ~ ~ ~*


----------



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *~ ~ ~ ~*The `08 NEC is what was adopted, but not too much
> 
> enforced.........The "powers that be" [ political & some
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that.  Pretty sad that happens for whatever reasons that enforcement takes a back seat to incompetence and ignorance.


----------



## Alias (Dec 7, 2013)

I did the UFER inspection when I went for the footing inspection.

Sue


----------



## TimNY (Dec 17, 2013)

Checked at footing inspection.

Tim


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 20, 2013)

Checked at footing inspection here as well.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 21, 2013)

Separate CEE inspection by electrical inspectors only.  Location noted on card.


----------



## Coder (Jan 6, 2014)

Part of the footing inspection. Most common "forgot about that" remark I get from contractors.


----------



## gfretwell (Jan 6, 2014)

The Ufer is so much of the culture here that the newest Latino laborer might ask you where the "verde" rebar is. It is just a standard part of the footer steel installation. There is a box for it on the inspection card. Whether this gets signed by an electrical inspector or the structural insector is simply administrative within your patch. It is academic most of the time anyway since we have so many multiple license inspectors.


----------



## Inspector (Jan 13, 2014)

It is the responsibility of the building inspector to check for the location or the UFER ground here.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 13, 2014)

Where there is a membrane under all of the foundation concrete such that the concrete is not in direct contact with the soil a ufer ground is not appropriate.


----------



## ndaniels (Jan 23, 2014)

We verify the UFER at footing inspection.  Commercial we document the location and require it by the service main or where called for on plans.  Residential we require it in the garage and document its location on the footing inspection.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Inspected at the footing steel inspection. I like the green spray paint idea.

Any body have a preference where the connection to the building steel should be made and are you making them scratch the paint off at the connection?

pc1


----------

